

How To Muzzle Yelp Critics - regnum
http://restaurant-hospitality.com/trends/how-to-muzzle-yelp-critics0112/index.html

======
greyfade
Why not simply address the complaints and eliminate all of the problems that
people complain about?

Oh, right. That'd be the _right_ thing to do. This is about silencing
criticism, not maximizing customer satisfaction. Never mind.

------
r00fus
#Bashtag ... funny how many companies swallow their advertising copy as if it
were truth and are then surprised when it crashes against the rocky cliffs of
popular opinion online.

